# Bungee Jumping in Kentucky



## Haywire Haywood (Jul 5, 2014)

I jumped 240 feet off a train trestle this morning. Yee Haw! Scared me shi*less. Going back for more on Labor Day. FYI, if you think that coming down from too much coffee in the morning leaves you dragging, you should try adrenalin. I've been whooped all afternoon.


----------



## esshup (Jul 8, 2014)

Not this boy. Heights don't bother me, but knowingly jumping off? Not a chance.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jul 9, 2014)

One girl couldn't make herself jump, so she had the guy give her a shove. That was funny.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 23, 2014)

we don't have any fun stuff like that in my area. but we got fishing on a place called the green river


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm going kayak fishing on Big South Fork on the 2nd. It's about a 2 hour drive.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jul 23, 2014)

Below the dam on the Cumberland a few weeks ago. The water was 54º and it's 5 miles from the dam there. I was told that it was in the mid-40s at the dam.


----------

